
Ask HN: What has your experience been with job duration? - skellertor
I&#x27;ve been a software engineer for 4 years. I&#x27;ve worked for 4 different startups within that time. It hasn&#x27;t always been my choice to leave but I&#x27;m finding that I enjoy the change of technology, people, setting, and experiences. I feel like it&#x27;s made me a better developer. What has your experience been with job duration and what have been the pros and cons of your duration preference?
======
gtvwill
About 4-9 months. If I haven't trained the guy who's replacing me for 5 bucks
an hour less or haven't been forced to choose between my health or the
companies profit within this timeframe I'd be amazed. Literally has been my
last decade of employment.lesson to be learnt. Don't work in construction,
there's a reason why the industry has the highest suicide rate of males
between 18 an 35 in aus.

My duration preference has never been met. Stable employment is a dream for me
(ten fold if it's even remotely I.t related).

~~~
skellertor
Sorry to here my friend. Luckily the city where I live is currently in a tech
boom so there is no shortage of tech jobs.

~~~
gtvwill
Yeah I have literally thrown my life in the back of a car and driven to the
other side of the country hunting work. I'm definitely not opposed to "going
where the work is" have done major moves every 4 years just trying to find
something solid.

